# Wildwest im Preusswald



## hedisch (30. März 2006)

Als ich gestern im Preusswald in die Märchenwaldabfahrt einbog, hörte ich ein Hupen. Was solls, dachte ich. Aber als ich dann unten auf dem Weg vom Grillplatz zur Ruhrbrücke war, heizte plötzlich dauerhupend die belgische "Forstpolizei" mit ca. 80 Sachen fast nen Jogger überfahrend und 3 reitende Mädels vom Weg drängend hinter mir her.
Mir ist er dann in den Weg gefahren, wobei ich über die Art und Weise so überrascht war, dass ich kurz Bodenkontakt aufnehmen musste. Ich komm also auf die Füße und richte mein Bike, da ist der Sheriff schon bei mir und schubst mich erstmal wieder die Böschung runter.
Ich sag zu ihm, das das auch ein bisschen freundlicher geht, worauf er nur erwidert "Ausweis". Ich geb ihm meinen Ausweis und frag worum es eigentlich geht, da ist der Jogger mittlerweile da. Sagt der Jogger zu mir, falls ich nen Zeugen bräuchte wegen des Gebaren des Forstbeamten, stände er zur Verfügung. Daraufhin entwickelte sich ein heftiger und unschöner Streit mit Gerangel zwischen den beiden. Ich versuche zu beschwichtigen und bewahre damit den Jogger vor der Festnahme.
Dann kam noch ein Biker mit Hund vorbei und wurde vom Förster fast vom Rad gezogen, der kann sich aber oben halten und fährt weiter. Der Sheriff überlegt kurz, ob er ihm folgen soll, beläßt es dann aber mit dem Ruf: "Der Hund ist anzuleinen!"
Nun zurück zu meiner Frage, worum es den eigentlich ginge. Da klag mir der Förster sein Leid über die wilden Biker im belgischen Wald und das es generell verboten wäre mit irgendeinem Fahrzeug im Preusswald unterwegs zu sein, es ständen schliesslich an allen Waldzu"fahr"ten Verbotsschilder (belgische Fachbezeichnung: "C3"). Es würde allerdings so eben toleriert, wenn man mit dem Bike auf den Hauptwegen fahren würde.
Ich hab dann glaubhaft versichert, mich in Zukunft daran zu halten   und kam mit einer mündlichen Verwarnung davon, allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass ich jetzt auf seiner Liste stehen würde und außerdem, dass ich Glück hatte einen Ausweis bei mir zu haben, da er sonst mein Bike konfisziert hätte.
Er empfahl mir noch, alle Biker davor zu warnen in den Wäldern der Gemeinde Gemmenich die Hauptwege zu verlassen, was hiermit als erledigt ansehe.

Viel Spaß beim Biken in Belgien! 
hedisch


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

Gibt's da keine BIMB?

Mit dazugehörigen BIMBos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

Nabend,

Du legst Dich also zunächst mal wegen ihm auf's Gesicht, lässt Dich dann nochmal die Böschung runterschubsen und zeigst ihm dann noch Deinen Ausweis ? (Den hab ich übrigens beim Biken nie dabei)
Was ist jetzt mit dem Jogger ? Geht ihr dagegen vor ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht ihr dagegen vor ?


Das will ich doch hoffen, daß gegen diese Belgier massiv vorgegangen wird  
Aber die Geschichte ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## TvS (31. März 2006)

Tragen die eigentlich Waffen? Wenn nicht, gibts Saures, wenn mir sowas passiert!

Zum Glueck bin ich bisher in all den Jahren noch keinem dieser Typen begegnet *auf Holz klopf*

Gruss,
Thomas

P.S. In Belgien darf man nur auf schmalen Trails fahren, da kommen die mit ihren Jeeps nicht hin


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2006)

Ich weiß zwar, das in Belgien andere Gesetze gelten, aber in Deutschland haben die Forstbeamten keine Berechtigung zur Durchführung von Straftaten, z.B Angriff mit einer tödlichen Waffe (Auto), Nötigung, Körperverletzung etc.


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2006)

Also steht jetzt die Frage im Raum, ob Forstbeamte in Belgien Straftaten begehen dürfen !?  Naja, ihr wißt schon was gemeint ist  
Weiß das jemand ? 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (31. März 2006)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich hab versucht mich da schlauer zu machen. Was ich bis jetzt gehört habe ist, das belgische Forstbeamte schon Leute zur nächsten Polizeiwache gebracht haben weil die zu Fuß(!) eine Wiese überquert haben. Dort wurden sie mehrere Stunden festgehalten und mussten letztendlich 150,-  Bußgeld abdrücken. Begründung: Die Wiese ist ein Bodenbrüterrevier und dies wäre auch durch Schilder ausgewiesen. Nur stand das eine Schild auf der anderen Seite, auf der die Förster auf die Familie (ja, es waren Kinder unter 10 Jahren dabei) gewarten haben und zwar ohne mal zuzurufen, dass man da nicht rüber darf.
Ansonsten gibt es sehr wohl ausgewiesene Radwege (Velo-Schilder) durch den Wald in Gemmenich. Also gehe ich davon aus, dort auch fahren zu dürfen.

@ rpo35: Der Jogger hatte längst das Weite gesucht bis ich wieder on Tour war. Ausserdem bezweifle ich stark, dass der Aufwand sich lohnen würde. Schliesslich möchte ich auch nicht einen internationalen Konflikt verursachen.
Tja, und dann glaube ich, dass man sich im Leben immer mindestens zweimal begegnet, und der Förster war beim letzten Mal ja schon sehr aufgeregt und hatte bestimmt auch ein Gewehr im Wagen. 

Gruß
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2006)

Ich lebe in Belgien und wenn mich so'n Kerl anfasst oder gar in den Graben schubst und bedroht, lernt er mich kennen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## pratt (1. April 2006)

Wir haben in all den Jahren viel Glück gehabt.
Fakt ist, dass ein Belgischer Förster im Wald Polizeigewalt hat.

Mein (blöder) Tipp: immer versuchen, solche Sytuationen aus dem Weg gehen und wenn man gestellt wird (wie du es ja auch getan hast) Immer den Leuten Recht geben (dass wusste ich nicht, ich werde es nie mehr tun).

Andererseits gibt es bestimmt höhere Stellen, wo man sich auch beschweren kann, wenn der Förster immer so rüde umgeht und sich viele Leute beschweren und klagen, kann der Mann seinen Job dauerhaft nicht behalten.


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein (blöder) Tipp: immer versuchen, solche Sytuationen aus dem Weg gehen...


Der Tipp ist absolut nicht blöd. Ich würde auch immer versuchen, erstmal die Kurve zu kratzen.
Das mit der Polizeigewalt mag ja stimmen, aber wenn der Biker schon stehen geblieben ist, hat er nicht das Recht ihn zu schubsen.
Auch ein Polizist darf ohne Grund nicht handgreiflich werden und dieser lag hier sicher nicht vor.
Also ich würde mich beschweren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelscout (5. April 2006)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben in all den Jahren viel Glück gehabt.
> Fakt ist, dass ein Belgischer Förster im Wald Polizeigewalt hat.


Da gebe ich dir 100% recht!

@rpo35, übrigens sind die belgischen Förster auch schon auf dich aufmerksam geworden, also wunder dich mal über nichts. Halte dich vor allen Dingen in den nächsten Monaten an belgisches Recht, sonst kann es sehr,sehr teuer werden.

mit gut gemeintem Rat
eifelscout


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Eifelscout schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], übrigens sind die belgischen Förster auch schon auf dich aufmerksam geworden...


Könntest mir zu dem Thema vielleicht eine PM schreiben anstatt es hier zu verkünden


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Nochmal zum Thema...
Das Einzige was mich daran ärgert ist die Art und Weise, wie der Forstbeamte auf die Menschen losgeht ! (Wenn es denn so war, wie es beschrieben wurde)
Bei Verkehrsvergehen im Strassenverkehr wie z.b. Rote Ampel, zu schnell, Falschparken usw...wirst Du doch auch nicht auf der Strasse herum geschubst oder ? Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen.

Und noch etwas am Rande: Wenn sich jeder (und damit meine ich nicht nur Biker) gegenüber der Natur und anderen so rücksichtsvoll verhalten würde wie ich, wäre alles in Butter


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. April 2006)

Eifelscout schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35, übrigens sind die belgischen Förster auch schon auf dich aufmerksam geworden, also wunder dich mal über nichts.


Bohhhh    ist der Ralph so nen Rüpel im Wald  Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.  Aber Ralph, was hat es mit dieser Aussage auf sich ? Wenn ich hoffentlich bald wieder einigermaßen fit bin und endlich mehr Zeit zum biken habe würde ich gerne wieder einige Touren mit Dir fahren. Muß ich dann Angst haben verhaftet zu werden 

Nur so ne Randbemerkung von mir. Ich halte es mittlerweile nicht mehr für gut, für jede Tour einen Bericht zu schreiben wo es genau lang ging, Fotos von markanten Stellen( Trails ) zu schießen und das alles für jedermann sichtbar ins Netz zu stellen. Vor allen Dingen dann nicht, wenn die Touren "regelmäßig" zu fast gleichen Zeiten gefahren werden.Denk dran, BigBrother is watching you  
Das oben beschriebene ist einer der Gründe, warum bei uns z.B. auf den Abraumhalden jede Menge Trails, zugeschmissen und verunstaltet wurden. Dies hat mir ein Jäger persönlich gesagt, als ich ihn angesprochen habe. Ob meine Berichte auch daran beteiligt waren weiß ich nicht. Deswegen schreibe ich auch keine Detailberichte mehr mit genauen Angaben und zig Fotos  Zumindest nicht von den Passagen in denen es Ärger geben kann.
Per PM kann natürlich jeder Tracks usw. haben.


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich halte es mittlerweile nicht mehr für gut, für jede Tour einen Bericht zu schreiben wo es genau lang ging...


Wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht...am besten alles löschen  Trotzdem interessiert es mich, woher Eifelscout diese Informationen hat.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem interessiert es mich, woher Eifelscout diese Informationen hat.


Na das kann ich mir vorstellen. Würde mir mit Sicherheit genauso gehen.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

Folgende PM ging bei mir ein:

_"Hallo Ralph, spitfire hat mit seiner Aussage 100% den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. In Petergensfeld wohnen zwei Förster . Da kannst du dir eins u. eins zusammen zählen. Ich trinke mit beiden häufiger einen Kaffee. Die wissen von dir, nur deinen Namen und deine genaue Adresse noch nicht. *Die Jungs sind nicht blöde! Die haben Zeit*. Eines Tages triffst du einen von denen, vielleicht wenn du grade einen Plattfuß hast. Also lieber befestigte Wege in Belgien benutzen, ist zwar langweiliger, aber auch billiger."_

Naja, was die Zeit betrifft; siehe nächste PM und wenn sie nicht blöde wären, hätten sie schon längst bei mir geklingelt


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

PM 2; sie haben also doch keine Zeit:

_"Eben Ralph, sie haben besseres zu tun als hinter dir her zu hetzen, denn irgendwann läufst du ihnen bestimmt auch so in die Arme."_

Also cool bleiben und weiter machen wie bisher...
Und ausserdem laufe ich nicht...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## winalotarace (8. April 2006)

Belgistan ist halt immer noch ein Königreich.
Da gehen die Uhren anders, jeder Beamte gilt als Königs-Gehilfe.

Man sollte sich dort nicht dem Fehler hingeben es mit Bundes-Deutscher Rechtslage zu messen.

Im Zweifel kleine Brötchen backen und sehn das man unauffällig weiterkommt, die kurve vorher kratzen oder mal drüber nachdenken ob man für solche Fälle einen Fuffi fallen lässt. Den so toll wird der Waldhüter sicher nicht entlohn als das er für ein Taschengeld nicht auch mal eine fahren lässt.

Aber dem Tünnes zum Raufen aufzufordern ist sicher nicht dazu angetan die Fronten zu entspannen!. Das macht die bestimmt nicht freundlicher. Sind auch nicht wirklich die Schlausten da....
habe keine Lust in Zukunft von so einem Durchgeknallten vom Rad mit dem Knüppel geholt zu werden


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

winalotarace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Im Zweifel kleine Brötchen backen und sehn das man unauffällig weiterkommt...


So ist es ! Aber was mich betrifft, ist ja scheinbar schon die Fahndung eingeleitet.
Bleibt nur die Frage, ob es wirklich die Förster sind, die sich dafür interessieren, dass ich vielleicht 3-5 mal im Jahr über ein paar Trails fahre 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## pratt (9. April 2006)

Was nutzt einem Förster, wenn er einen aus dem Verkehr zieht?
Ein Paar Wochen später sind 5 neue MTB da.
Die wollen höchstens ein Exempel setzen. Ich denke, die haben besseres zu tun, als sich für ein paar MTBiker auf die Lauer zu legen.


----------



## XCRacer (9. April 2006)

Was ist das für ein Land, indem Beamte am Stammtisch Hetzparolen grölen und Schlachtpläne gegen unerwünschte Waldbesucher schmieden? Ist es die Mongolei oder Belgien? Wir sind hier mitten in Europa! 

Ralph, ich würde die beiden oben genannten Förster aufsuchen und einen offenen Dialog führen. Ganz bestimmt verflüchtigt sich dann so manches Missverständnis.

Ansonsten gibt es bestimmt eine übergeordnete Behörde, die Interesse daran hat, den beiden mal deutlich zu erklären, was ihre eigentlich Aufgabe ist. Möglicherweise ist denen ja irgendwas zu Kopf gestiegen und die gehören in Pension. Dann gibt's noch die Presse und den Rechtsweg. Wenn mir hier in D ein Beamter unter Zeugen Schläge androht, dann hat der ein echtes Problem.

Wie ist eigentlich der offizielle Gesetztestext, welcher das Betretungsrecht im belgischen Wald beschreibt? In NRW heißt es im Landesforstgesetzt §14: "Radfahren nur auf festen Wegen."

Grüße René


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ralph, ich würde die beiden oben genannten Förster aufsuchen und einen offenen Dialog führen. Ganz bestimmt verflüchtigt sich dann so manches Missverständnis...


Würde ich sofort; kenne sie aber gar nicht. Ich ärgere mich derzeit auch nicht über diese beiden Förster, die angeblich scharf drauf sind mich zu erwischen, sondern viel mehr über den, der hier solche Märchen verbreitet.

@Eifelscout: In spätestens 4-5 Jahren fährt Dein Nachwuchs auf denselben Wegen; evtl. trainiert er sogar einmal mit meinem 

Ich werde mal eine Aufstellung meiner Touren auf belgischem Gebiet mit Trailanteil machen. Die Chance, mir dort zu begegnen, ist nämlich erstaunlich gering.
Heute Mittag fahre ich wahscheinlich durch's Venn zu einem Bekannten nach Konzen; aber nur auf Forstwegen 

@René: Was das Betretungsrecht angeht, werde ich mich einmal schlau machen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## TvS (9. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wissen von dir, nur deinen Namen und deine genaue Adresse noch nicht. *Die Jungs sind nicht blöde! *


*

Hmm, wie heißt der Inhaber von www.ralph-patzel.de ?
Irgendwann werden sie es rauskriegen, die sind nicht blöd! *


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

TvS schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wie heißt der Inhaber von www.ralph-patzel.de ?
> Irgendwann werden sie es rauskriegen, die sind nicht blöd!


...bin heute übrigens nicht erwischt worden


----------



## TvS (9. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin heute übrigens nicht erwischt worden



Du traust dich noch zu fahren? Du Wahnsinniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

Ich muss, sonst sterbe ich...


----------



## hedisch (14. April 2006)

Ich komm grad von meiner Runde und kann berichten: Im Preuswald förstert es heut wieder sehr!
Und das gleich doppelt. Ich konnte heut eine direkte Konfrontation vermeiden, wenn auch mit Glück.
Sie standen nämlich auf dem Weg oberhalb der Ruhrbrücke genau da wo der Singletrail zum Einstieg auf die kleine Abfahrt runter zum ehemaligen Bahndamm den Weg kreuzt. Da man vorher über eine Kuppe kommt hab ich sie erst im letzten Moment gesehen.

Was mich an der Sache allerdings nervt ist: Kurz bevor ich über die Kuppe fuhr, kamen mir zwei "MTB-Kollegen" Gruß- und Wortlos entgegen und die müssen die Waldpolizei auf jeden Fall gesehen haben!

Ich mein, dass man nicht von jedem gegrüsst wird, is halt so. Manche haben anscheinend die Nase zu weit oben. Aber mal eben Bescheid geben, dass die Försterei 100 Meter weiter im Wald liegt, halt ich für selbstverständlich!


----------



## Dreckskerl (31. Mai 2006)

hatte zuletzt ne unangenehme begegnung mit herren dieser art zwischen zweifall & vicht. kamen gerade aus nem trail, da hielten uns herren mit geländewagen an, ich vermute aber es waren jäger. "sie wissen aber, dass sie auf dem weg da vorne nicht fahren dürfen, sondern nur auf befestigten wegen..." klar, sach ich, (was zugegebenermassen einen fehler darstellt), aber "der hat als befestigter weg angefangen". er: "hätteste umdrehen müssen" ich: "es wird bald dunkel, da muss ich unten sein" er: "irgend ne ausrede findet man immer!"    ich: "jepp! "

wäre er zudringlicher geworden hätt ich mich zunächst ausführlich nach seiner weisungsbefugniss erkundigt, aber geschicktes um-den-heissen-brei-reden reicht denk ich meistens schon.


----------



## XCRacer (31. Mai 2006)

hättest sagen müssen, das im landesforstgesetzt 'fester weg', nicht 'befestigter weg' steht. über den begriff fester weg, kann man sich dann vorzüglich streiten.


----------



## phillie (1. Juni 2006)

was dürfen wir denn jetzt in belgien und was nicht? gibt's da ne zwei-meter-regel oder so? oder feste wege?

was lernen wir aus der ganzen geschichte? nur noch in gruppen fahren. dann halten die förster wenigstens die klappe.


----------



## Dreckskerl (1. Juni 2006)

oder fühlen sich bedroht und verteilen grosszügig "finale befreiungsschüsse"...


----------



## phillie (1. Juni 2006)

na da wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben - oder hast du schon schussverletzungen?


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2006)

Also statt hier ständig zu erzählen, wie schlimm und böse alles im belgischen Forst ist, würde ich an eurer Stelle mal den Sachstand darlegen. 
Was darf man (Radler)?
Wie ist der Gesetzestext?
Was darf ein Forstbeamter?
usw...

Klar ist wohl, Belgien ist in der EU und ist kein anarchistischer rechtsfreier Raum, in dem ein Beamter tun und lassen kann, was er will. Sind doch nicht im Mittelalter hier!


----------



## phillie (1. Juni 2006)

genauso meinte ich das in meinem Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (1. Juni 2006)

den sachstand darlegen kann ich nicht, deswegen schliesse ich mich der frage danach an. und wie schlimm und böse es im fochstus belgiquius ist erzähle ich schon deshab nicht, weil sich mein beitrag auf eine passage zwischen zweifall und ficht bezieht, welche bekanntermassen ausserhalb belgischen territoriums liegt.
aber an dieser stelle schon mal vielen dank an xcRacer für gesetzestext und auslegung!


----------



## phillie (1. Juni 2006)

In Nordrhein-Westfalen ist das Radfahren im Wald in § 2 des Forstgesetzes für das Land NRW geregelt. Danach ist das Radfahren im Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung auf Straßen und festen Wegen gestattet. Verboten ist das Radfahren in der Waldfläche selbst außerhalb von Straßen und festen Wegen. Ein Verstoß kann als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet werden (§ 3 Abs. 1 Buchstabe e LFoG).

Die Einschränkung, dass das Radfahren im Wald nur auf Straßen und festen Wegen zulässig ist, ist durch das Dritte Gesetz zur Änderung des Forstgesetzes für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen vom 9. Mai 2000 (GV.NRW. S. 485) in das Landesforstgesetz eingefügt worden und am 15. Juni 2000 in Kraft getreten.  

Die mit der Gesetzesänderung vorgenommene Einschränkung des Radfahrens im Wald beruht auf einem Beschluss des Landtags, der im Hinblick auf die allerorts vorge*tragenen Beschwerden über die zunehmende Anzahl von Mountainbikern eine Regu*lierung des Radfahrens im Wald für notwendig erachtete. In den Beratungen über den Gesetzentwurf ist von den Abgeordneten allerdings deutlich gemacht worden, dass die neue Bestimmung nicht eine Flut von Verwaltungsverfahren auslösen soll. Nach der Intention des Gesetzgebers soll die Beschränkung auf feste Wege lediglich den recht*lichen Rahmen dafür schaffen, in besonders gravierenden Einzelfällen eingreifen zu können und im übrigen als Appell an die Vielzahl der vernünftigen und verantwortungs*bewußten Radfahrer gelten, Rücksicht auf den Lebensraum Wald zu nehmen. In diesem Sinne werden die Forstbehörden vor Ort tätig.

Quelle:http://www.forst.nrw.de/gesetz/radfahren.htm

so. für nrw hätten wir das schonmal.

Belgien finden wir bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## hedisch (2. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also statt hier ständig zu erzählen, wie schlimm und böse alles im belgischen Forst ist, würde ich an eurer Stelle mal den Sachstand darlegen.
> Was darf man (Radler)?
> Wie ist der Gesetzestext?
> Was darf ein Forstbeamter?
> ...




Ich denke aus dem Auszug des NRW-Gesetzes kann man entnehmen, das vieles im Ermessen des Beamten liegt.

In Belgien sind die Ermessensspielräume wohl ähnlich. Laut Aussage eines Kollegen des Beamten mit dem ich mein Zusammentreffen hatte, ist dieser aber bekannt dafür oft übers Ziel hinauszuschiessen. Das gilt sowohl für die Wahl der Mittel als auch für das Auftreten.

Es sollte zwar nicht sein, dass jemand der Polizeigewalt hat, diese in irgendeiner Weise missbraucht, aber es kommt doch hin und wieder vor.

Ein Problem ist m.E. auch, wie man etwaiges Fehlverhalten beweisen kann, besonders wenn man im Ausland mit Ordnungshütern aneinander gerät - selbst wenn es im Nachbarland Belgien ist.

Ich musste leider schon die Erfahrung machen, dass, wenn es um darum ging einen Sachverhalt aufzuklären, nicht nur durch die subjektive Wahrnehmung der Beteiligten Unterschiede zu Tage traten, sondern auch offensichtlich gelogen wird.

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall - sowohl unter Bikern und Spaziergängern wie auch bei Förster und sonstigen Ordnungshütern.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche jeden so mit Respekt und Unvoreingenommenheit zu behandeln, wie ich auch behandelt werden möchte.

Das gelingt mir nicht immer und daher lass ich es dann bei anderen auch mal einfach so gut sein.

Natürlich hat sich der Förster mir gegenüber nicht korrekt verhalten, aber ich hatte am Ende den Eindruck, dass ihm dies auch klar war und vielleicht wird er beim nächsten Biker mal ein Auge zudrücken. Hätte ich da voll Stress gemacht, dann...ihr wisst was ich meine.

In diesem Sinne bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2006)

Bin dabei mich über die Gestzeslage in Belgien (Provinz Lüttich) zu informieren. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, falls ich was konkretes weiß, bzw. Antwort bekomme.

Grüße XCR


----------



## Dreckskerl (6. Juni 2006)

hast du denn ne andere quelle als google?


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juni 2006)

Ich habe den Rechtsreferenten der DIMB angeschrieben.

Ansonsten schreibe ich eine mail an die Provinzverwaltung in Eupen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (6. Juni 2006)

löblich, danke!


----------



## phillie (6. Juni 2006)

vielen dank.
ich für meinen teil war am so ne runde im wald und bin prompt über so nen doofen baumstamm gestolpert... kost' wieder viel zu viel geld für ein neues schalltwerk... und der lag bestimmt nicht von allein da...


----------



## Dreckskerl (7. Juni 2006)

kannst ja mal versuchen zu klagen, weil die wege nicht in ordnungsgemässem zustand sind... vielleicht kriechste ja dein schlatwerk ersetzt^^


----------



## phillie (7. Juni 2006)

jaja, wer den schaden hat... 

aber ich weiß ja nicht mal ob einen belgier oder einen deutschen. außerdem bin ich ja erst nach dem baum hingefallen.

aber bis zum WE muss das wieder gehen. dann is gemmenich VTT.


----------

